# Putting down a dog at home



## NorthCountryWd

Sad subject, I know, but our 15-year-old dog is in his last days. He lived a long and very comfortable life.

Long story short.....Due to the dog's age and overall condition, the vet recommends putting him down. The problem is she wants almost $400 to do it. Contacted other vets, however, they are in the same ballpark price-wise. Also contacted the local humane society and I'll refrain from commenting about them and say they are not an option.

The wife is all for putting him down at home, however, she will not allow me to do it with a bullet. He was her dog and I will respect her decision.

Any humane options for home euthanasia?


----------



## Minelson

$400.00!!!!
Do you have a large animal Vet for other livestock that would be willing to do it? With that price it sounds like the vet doesn't want to do it. Is that the price for her coming to the house?
Our vet would cost around $50 to come out to the house and do it. The price starts going up when you want cremation with the ashes returned and that is based on weight. 
I'm so sorry for you and your wife. I know how hard this is. I don't know of any humane way to do it at home besides a bullet. I totally understand why your wife doesn't want to go that route. I strongly suggest sedatives for your wife and for the dog before the deed is done.


----------



## beccachow

I am so sorry you have reached this point of the journey.

I can't think of anything more humane than a bullet, though. I'm sorry.

Even things lke overdosing on human tranquilizers etc can cause seizures and other very bad, very painful reactions.


----------



## wolffeathers

A bullet is the only humane way to do an at home euth.

Drug overdoses of any kind can be ugly and a horrid way to die, as is strangulation, drowning and suffocation.

I can understand not wanting to spend large amounts of money, but I think the only humane options in this case are either a bullet or the vet. Any other "method" would probably be seen as animal cruelty and you could probably get in a ton of trouble for.


----------



## linda in se ny

What's going on with these vet prices? I just saw a survey saying pet ownership is down because it's too expensive and it's stuff like this that makes it so. I had my old corgi put down last year and it cost $93 at the vet office. I am in the NY metro area which is quite expensive and I hear all kinds of horror stories. Makes me love my vet.


----------



## pancho

I had a friend who had to put down his two dogs last year. He bought the shots from the vet and did it himself. Shots were $5 each.


----------



## beccachow

pancho said:


> I had a friend who had to put down his two dogs last year. He bought the shots from the vet and did it himself. Shots were $5 each.


I wish our vets did that here! It is illegal in MD to do this, figures right?


----------



## Pops2

check your state laws, in some states it is illegal to do at home. or there may be some peculiarities, for example when i lived in NC the law specified the dog had to be painlessly rendered unconcious before they could be killed.


----------



## NorthCountryWd

Yeah, $379 going by his weight. Other vets were a little cheaper, however you had to pay for a checkup first, which made it a wash. I'm disgusted by this vet to be honest. Aside from being overpriced, she's pushed my wifes emotions to perform useless procedures over and over with no benefit to the dog, only to her bottom line. We've known her since she was a vet tech 20 years ago, but she's nothing like she was back then. I asked about the pills or shots to do myself, but she said they don't do that.

Checking a couple large animal vets, but the few that are around are always busy and typically don't return calls about dogs.


----------



## beccachow

Do you have a friend who uses a large animal vet for livestock? Get them to put in a call to their vet for you; often large animal vets have offices per se as well, and they might be willing to have you bring the dog in after rounds, especially if someone puts in a good word for you, you bring cash, etc.

Ugh, I am so very sorry .


----------



## Veronica

Our regular vet doesn't make house calls. When we had our big boy put down, we called a farm vet who came to the house. She charged us $100 or so, but said if we had been regular customers it would have been free. 
I would have the vet come to our house again - it was much more peaceful for all.


----------



## Maura

In Michigan the kind of drug you would need is regulated, so you can't do it at home with drugs. If you have never put down an animal with a bullet, ask a friend who has or you are likely to need a second bullet.

I'm sorry your vet is giving you such a hard time.


----------



## Minelson

You would really have to be an insider to be able to get Euthasol. You need a copy of your State Medical License on file in order to purchase. 
E : Euthasol (CIII) Solution 100ml

Plus with an older dog it can be very difficult to get a vein....That is why I suggested the dog be sedated first. This is really a situation where a vet is needed. But I don't think it has to be so over priced..Sadly the OP is going to have to do some calling around for the best option.


----------



## bama

oh my stars, that is a high price! we were charged $10 for a cat, and the dog i had put down was free of charge (vet had tried all avenues that were within financial reason).


----------



## Shygal

Ok.......what kind of vet would make you have the animal have a CHECK UP before putting it down? :stars:

Are you sure you are asking for the right thing? Ive never heard of it costing 400 dollars


----------



## mekasmom

Most vets will come to your home and do it for less than a hundred dollars. The higher price is usually because they have to get rid of the body. If they come to your home to do this, they don't have to handle the body at all.
In fact if you have had a regular vet for many years, they usually do it just for a nominal fee like ten or fifteen dollars.


----------



## sherry in Maine

what a rip off for such a sad situation.

I love Vermont, but I am not surprised about that.
To think I complained about the $150 I paid for mine to be put down.

I'm sorry!


----------



## Minelson

NorthCountryWd said:


> Checking a couple large animal vets, but the few that are around are always busy and typically don't return calls about dogs.


When you leave a message...don't tell them it's about a dog. Say something like.."a situation with an animal" Keep it short and just leave your number. And pester them if they don't call back...squeeky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## SunsetSonata

Shygal said:


> Ok.......what kind of vet would make you have the animal have a CHECK UP before putting it down? :stars:


Two kinds. Vets without a conscience, and vets with a conscience. I don't think the OP's vet has a conscience. Just squeezing out every last dollar.

There are vets out there who got into the business because they love animals, and refuse to euthanize a friendly, healthy pet. They are not comfortable being expected to kill an animal they've never seen before without question, and that is their right. It's one thing to put down an aged pet or one requiring care an owner cannot afford, but it's another when someone wants to put down a pet because they get new furniture and the "cat doesn't match" (I kid you not, this happened where I worked. A vet tech ended up adopting it.)


----------



## thaiblue12

What size dog? If the dog is very big this will not work.... If the dog can fit into a storage tote with lid then go and buy a large block of dry ice at your grocery store, give the dog a good dose of Benedryl, and if the dog is not super drowzy, put in a piece of steak or something on one side of the storage tote and the dry ice on the other side, pour some water on it, close the lid and walk away. The dog will either be drowzy from the Benedryl or busy eating the steak to notice the fumes and they will go to sleep. The ice should not touch the dog, the fumes from it are what is needed. 
I know some say that rats flip out when you do this but I have had to put down a ferret and a goat kid using this method and it was quick and quiet in their case. 

If you have to shoot the dog then give him a ton of Benedryl as well, make him really pass out before you do it. 

The price of $400 or close to it is crazy. I paid $90 last year when I had to put my dog down, I did not even think about or care about the price but if I had been quoted as much as you I sure would have shopped around. It is not surgery or anything, it is two shots and taking advantage of people who are about to lose their dog just makes me mad!


----------



## whodunit

I'm not being crass, but what is your wife's objection to a bullet? I had to dispatch an injured owl with permission from fish and game and used a .22LR. It barely makes a sound.


----------



## ufo_chris

I'm so sorry.
There was a story about a long time local vet in our paper recently, he is semi retiring but is providing this home euthanasia service because it is so badly needed and he feels like he's providing a much needed service etc. etc......for $300! 
I was thinking the same, when the time comes I'll call my lg. animal vet , $48 house call plus the shot can't be over $100 total....


----------



## Lazy J

pancho said:


> I had a friend who had to put down his two dogs last year. He bought the shots from the vet and did it himself. Shots were $5 each.


That would NEVER happen at the clinic where my wife is an associate. They value their drug license too much.

Plus an older dog that is sick would probably need to have the medicine placed directly into the heart since finding a vein to use may be impossible, this is not for the amateur.


----------



## mekasmom

Lazy J said:


> That would NEVER happen at the clinic where my wife is an associate. They value their drug license too much.


It's not legal to sell that anywhere in the states.


----------



## Lazy J

mekasmom said:


> It's not legal to sell that anywhere in the states.


That is why I think what was written is false.


----------



## pancho

Lazy J said:


> That is why I think what was written is false.


People should read the laws in all states before deciding what is happening in their home town is the rule for the rest of the U.S.
I didn't say what is happening in your town.
I said my friend got the shots from the vet at $5 each and gave them to his two chows.
Your experienced may vary.
If you are unable to take care of your own pet that is your business. If you would rather give some vet a couple of hundred $, be my guest.
Not everyone is that helpless.


----------



## Minelson

Poncho...what state do you live in where you can legally purchase Euthasol from a vet?


----------



## pancho

Minelson said:


> Poncho...what state do you live in where you can legally purchase Euthasol from a vet?


I live in Ms. 
I was taught at an early age that before I got an animal I should be able to take care of it. Guess others were not taught that. Different people, different experiences.
The people around where I live do most of their own vetting. The vets know this and accept it.
Other places may vary. It might also help to know the vet. I am sure a person walking in off the street might not be able to do what a friend of the vet might.


----------



## DarleneJ

Predig your dogs grave. When your wife is ready have her say goodbye to the dog and then she's to go shopping or for a drive, whatever for and hour or two. You prepare the dog with a sedative (or the benadryl, I don't know how it works, look into it). When the dog is comfortable, use a bullet if necessary. Do it on a blanket or towel so you can drag him to the grave and lower him in. Fill in the grave. When your wife returns have her come out with you and plant a tree in his honor on the gravesite. All you have to tell her is that he is no longer suffering and he is at peace.

Honestly, she doesn't need to know the particulars. Really, she doesn't need to see the dog after he's expired. If she's too emotional have a friend pick her up so she doesn't have to drive.

Make sure that anything she wants buried with the dog gets put in with it. Likewise any memorabilea stays.

Death is a natural part of life. Loving a pet means doing the kind thing for your friend, even when it's difficult. If your pet is very large, please have a neighbor on call to help you lifting it down and giving you support. If you can't do the deed, ask a farmer. They won't take joy in it, but you won't have to explain the necessity of it.

Your wife needs your strength to get her through this time. Kindly, but firmly, set the boundaries she needs. You can assure her that her beloved pet will not suffer.


----------



## southerngurl

We had to put my old dog down, she was 18. While shooting her was worse for me, that's what we did because I knew it was best with her. I just didn't want to see it or hear it and I was ok. Your wife might want to rethink things because she may realize she is putting her emotions before what is best for the dog.


----------



## Minelson

pancho said:


> I live in Ms.
> I was taught at an early age that before I got an animal I should be able to take care of it. Guess others were not taught that. Different people, different experiences.
> The people around where I live do most of their own vetting. The vets know this and accept it.
> Other places may vary. It might also help to know the vet. I am sure a person walking in off the street might not be able to do what a friend of the vet might.


Well I know my vet...I work with him and consider him and his family great friends. I get a lot of bennies working there and having him for a friend. I would never, ever even ask for Euthasol no matter what the situation. That is abuse of a friendship in my opinion. It's a CIII drug! Federal law prohibits use by anyone but a Vet. 
I'm going to ask him about this when I see him tomorrow. Maybe it's ok...but to me, it seems very irresponsible to sell this drug to a friend. 
We are talking about someones beloved dog here for crying out loud! It's hard enough to find a vein in an older dog...and you need a lot of experience to inject. The stuff is very thick. And if you can't get a vein it has to go into the heart. Not pleasant. 
The OP is looking for options...nothing on this thread is about NOT taking care of your animals!


----------



## lasergrl

I am a vet assistant that has been working where I do for 10 years. I am not even allowed to handle the euth drugs due to now being a REGISTERED tech. The registered ones are allowed to use it though. There's no way its legal or even ethical to give it to someone else to use. If it goes out of the vein it is very very painful.


----------



## dbarjacres

Sorry about your dog. $400 is absolutly ridiculous. I only paid $300 for my big boy to be put to sleep and that included a $60 emergency visit and cremation with the ashes back (that was $150+ alone).

For at home, a bullet is kindest. Don't try gassing it off a tail pipe either. Stepdad did that to a rabbit of mine once and it just squealed and squealed for the longest time. We recently watched a documentry on HBO and it showed pound dogs being put into a recepticle and gassed and they whined and screeched too, so that may be the norm as they panic and know something is wrong.

Any vet that dispenses a euthanasia drug should lose his license! That's a controlled substance and highly illegal.


----------



## Judy in IN

Plastic bag big enough to fit over the dog's head. A dry cleaning bag would be perfect. Seal the bag as well as you can. 

A can of starting fluid, which is ether. Spray that in the bag and it will put the dog to sleep. Keep spraying, and Fido will pass on.


----------



## beccachow

Guys, can we pleeease get back to this poor guy's dilemma? His wife doesn't want the perceived violence of a bullet, and he can't afford the vet visit. The question at hand: now what?

This dog has been a beloved companion to his wife for a long time; some people don't understand how painless and quick a well-placed bulet can be. She is one of them.

No use talking about legalities/illegalities here, the OP doesn't have the option either way. He has hit a wall around every corner.


----------



## dwn1

compassion, and constructive responses without criticism should be the rule here! I would have to ask a trusted friend to put my dog down as I would never be able to do this myself...and I am not irresponsible or a wussy...just could not do it unless it was a great pain situation. You should also mention that you were probably about 15 when you were in first grade


----------



## CheerfulMom4

My MIL was not comfortable with a bullet to end the suffering of her horse either. She had made an appointment for the vet to come out. In the mean time I had done some research about how and where to place a bullet.
When the day came..the vet couldn't come. We called a very close friend. One minute the horse was eating grass..the next he was gone. When I took our dog to the vet 2 years later to be put to sleep he did okay but he didn't have the same peaceful end as our horse did.


----------



## beccachow

dwn1 said:


> compassion, and constructive responses without criticism should be the rule here! I would have to ask a trusted friend to put my dog down as I would never be able to do this myself...and I am not irresponsible or a wussy...just could not do it unless it was a great pain situation.


Me either, though if it came down to it I might be able to for the animal's sake. I do have enough old fashioned farm types that would do it for me; I might be able to do it for someone else's animal if I didn't have the attachment, KWIM? The problem is, the OP's DW has put her foot down on a bullet. I get the feeling if he could get her to understand, say her goodbyes and leave before the deed, the OP would be fine with having someone do this.

If my horse was down, broken legged in the field and the vet couldn't come out, I would be on the phone to one of these grizzled old farmers who would hand me a tissue and gently push me inside. THAT is the spirit of homesteading...self reliance, yes, but being there for each other when times are tough as well. 

I had a goat who did NOT do well with the injection. Took her nearly 20 minutes, screaming from the time of the sedative injection. He shot her up four times, she just wouldn't let go. He swears she didn't feel any pain, was just aware that something was wrong...can I say that didn't help me out much to know she was terrified? I held her head the whole time. I will never, ever EVER forget it.


----------



## dwn1

beccachow said:


> Me either, though if it came down to it I might be able to for the animal's sake. I do have enough old fashioned farm types that would do it for me; I might be able to do it for someone else's animal if I didn't have the attachment, KWIM? The problem is, the OP's DW has put her foot down on a bullet. I get the feeling if he could get her to understand, say her goodbyes and leave before the deed, the OP would be fine with having someone do this.
> 
> If my horse was down, broken legged in the field and the vet couldn't come out, I would be on the phone to one of these grizzled old farmers who would hand me a tissue and gently push me inside. THAT is the spirit of homesteading...self reliance, yes, but being there for each other when times are tough as well.
> 
> I had a goat who did NOT do well with the injection. Took her nearly 20 minutes, screaming from the time of the sedative injection. He shot her up four times, she just wouldn't let go. He swears she didn't feel any pain, was just aware that something was wrong...can I say that didn't help me out much to know she was terrified? I held her head the whole time. I will never, ever EVER forget it.



grieving and how you feel about euthanizing should not be judged....it is a call for support esp on this forum... disagreement is better left for another time when one can separate emotions. I don't care who can shoot their dog or not....I just don't think you judge that....specially if you brag about your fist grade accomplishments....heh heh heh


----------



## Kelly

So sorry to hear about your dog. I thought I'd just add that maybe you could talk to your wife about different ways of putting animals down and how, if done correctly, a bullet would be the best overall answer. If she sees it isn't all about the money she might change her mind. I'll never forget when I told my husband I didn't want our dog suffering one minute longer (he was old and became extremely short of breath and foaming at the mouth) and I didn't want to take him to town and suffer during the trip. I think that was one of the hardest things my husband ever had to do, but he did it with love for our family member. I hope your wife comes around. So sorry you're having to deal with the $ issues on top of losing your beloved pet.


----------



## linda in se ny

I would be careful about sharing with anyone that you shot your dog to put it down. Not exactly sure what the laws are where you live but a guy did this in our local area when his dog was hit by a car. Made the newspaper but I'm not sure if he was ever convicted of anything but being charged is bad enough.


----------



## pancho

dwn1 said:


> compassion, and constructive responses without criticism should be the rule here! I would have to ask a trusted friend to put my dog down as I would never be able to do this myself...and I am not irresponsible or a wussy...just could not do it unless it was a great pain situation. You should also mention that you were probably about 15 when you were in first grade


This must be directed to me as it mentioned something I posted.
The Op asked a question. I answered with what a friend of mine had done.
I answered because he felt the same way about putting down his dogs. The Op had said it cost quite a bit for a vet to put the dog down. I was trying my best to help. It cost $5 for the shots. My friend did not even pay that as another of my friends bought them for him. Another friend stopped on his way home to give the dogs the shot.

I can't help what the other posters decided to post. That is their business. They posted their opinion. I posted mine.

Just for your information I started the first grade at 6 years old. At that time I was taking care of 20-25 beef cows and 1 bull, approximately 40 head of hogs, 1 milk cow, a few horses, and the chickens. I had to feed and account for all of them before I went to school.

Not everyone lived in the city where they never had to take care of anything beside a dog or cat. I lived on a farm. If I didn't take care of the animals we didn't eat. I like to eat. My 7 brother and sisters liked to eat.

I am sorry that other people didn't grow up like I did. At the time I thought it was a tough life for a kid. Now I can see how much I learned during that time. The same mistakes I see people on this forum making when they are grown I made before I was 10.

Your experiences may vary.


----------



## Ross

Hopefully there are some other suggestions for the OP. Thanks for your patience everyone!


----------



## lexa

Well placed bullet is the only humane and quick way to do at home. While gassing does not look like particularly violent method it is very scary way for an animal to dye. If it was me I would ether take the dog to the vet and suck the bill (which I think is rediculous) or do proper research on other methods available to you and convince your wife to use the bullet.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl

Not having the older generation around to do this service, I've had to prepare myself for the responsibility, a pistol that's never seen seems the best way to me. And if you do it yourself you can be sure there's no anxiety on the part of the animal. No one knows what an injection feels like but it can't be as quick, and the stories are horrible. I put high value on Pancho's perspective.


----------



## beccachow

I agree, RDC...a good juicy steak to distract him, and it is over so fast he never knows. One SHOULD do some research to be sure where to put the bullet, however. I know that between the eyes doesn't work for some animals, like goats (I think?) because they naturally have an extra thick skull there for protection.


----------



## MDKatie

I don't have a problem with shooting other animals to put them down, but I just put down my beloved dog this past October and there is NO WAY I would have shot him or allowed anyone else to do so. NO WAY. 

OP, if your vet is charging that much (which is outrageous!!) I would keep calling around other vets. There has got to be one nearby that doesn't charge that much, and you can do a lot of driving for less than a $300 vet bill. What part of the state are you in? I used to live in Westfield and there was a good vet I can get you the name of.


----------



## AJohnston

I have a hard time understanding the outrageous price your vet spouted to you... I can understand that some vets, had you not been seeing them for some time, would ask to do an examination of health to ensure that euthenizing the animal is the correct decision. But if it is obvious... Vets generally do it no questions asked.

I've had to put a few of my older dogs down just this year... And one of our rescues that decided that fighting was the answer to everything and it was no longer safe to have her on the property around our other animals/family.

We were only charged $65-80, depending on the weight of the dog. And that was with us taking care of the body...

I can understand it is hard for your wife. I had to get a friend of mine to take my older dog, as she was my childhood pet and my first dog. I couldn't do it myself.

Another one of our dogs went into heat stroke and was spouting blood from places it shouldn't have... She was very old, almost 20, and a small terrier. Our vet was kind enough to do that for free after having rushed her to the vet. But I think if I ever saw one of our dogs in that terrible state again, I'd ask for the gun. My mother didn't want her to be put down, wanted to save her... But the vet couldn't do anything. And I couldn't stand seeing the dog that miserable.

Unfortunately, for at home... The best thing I can truly recommend is your gun, right inbetween the ears and on the top of the skull. Give the dog something that would make them drowsy and/or a favored treat that they would be content to lick/chew on for awhile.

But if that really isn't an option, keep calling around to different vets. You'll find someone...


----------



## Ross

I can't shoot my dog, I just can't. Try a search for exit bags for human euthanasia.


----------



## SFM in KY

Ross said:


> Try a search for exit bags for human euthanasia.


I've been going to try this. I've got a small terrier type dog that is getting old and hates to go to the vet ... would much prefer putting her down here at home and the bag/helium setup is supposed to be painless and pretty much foolproof ... if you don't get it quite right, there's no damage done.


----------



## NorthCountryWd

Thank you all for the suggestions and well wishes. 

The problem actually solved itself and the dog died last night in his sleep. 

I did finally find a large animal vet that was going to come by the house and put him down next Friday (earliest he could fit us in). $90 for the house call and shots, no check up. I called and let him know this morning.

The wife is happy he went this way rather than putting him down. Think she was going to feel guilty regardless the method. We buried him this morning next to the apple orchard. 

I do have to say I'm really disgusted with the vets in this area. While I always thought 90% of the stuff vets recommend, your pet doesn't really need...there were those that understood frugality. Unfortunately, most of those have since retired and those that remain are just different. 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Minelson

Ohhh....I'm sorry for your loss  But going in his sleep sounds so peaceful and best for everyone. Hugs to you and your wife. It's going to be very hard getting used to not having him around


----------



## wolffeathers

I'm glad he passed peacefully in his sleep. I was hoping he would pass himself during this thread. 

I'm sorry for you loss.


----------



## GrannyCarol

I'm so glad your problem solved itself, it's very hard to put down a beloved pet, no matter how you do it. I'm sorry for the loss of your old dog, though we know every dog has its time and every life has its ending. I hope you and your wife are doing alright.


----------



## beccachow

I am so sorry for your loss, but so glad he took the decision out of your hands.

Hugs to you and your wife. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## HannahDavis

thaiblue12 said:


> What size dog? If the dog is very big this will not work.... If the dog can fit into a storage tote with lid then go and buy a large block of dry ice at your grocery store, give the dog a good dose of Benedryl, and if the dog is not super drowzy, put in a piece of steak or something on one side of the storage tote and the dry ice on the other side, pour some water on it, close the lid and walk away. The dog will either be drowzy from the Benedryl or busy eating the steak to notice the fumes and they will go to sleep. The ice should not touch the dog, the fumes from it are what is needed.
> I know some say that rats flip out when you do this but I have had to put down a ferret and a goat kid using this method and it was quick and quiet in their case.
> 
> If you have to shoot the dog then give him a ton of Benedryl as well, make him really pass out before you do it.
> 
> The price of $400 or close to it is crazy. I paid $90 last year when I had to put my dog down, I did not even think about or care about the price but if I had been quoted as much as you I sure would have shopped around. It is not surgery or anything, it is two shots and taking advantage of people who are about to lose their dog just makes me mad!


How long do you walk away? I have a 17 year old Dotson has arthritis so bad she can hardly walk, kydneys are failing. she is in so much pain she has an enlarged heart she cry's out in pain which breaks my I can't afford a vet to put her down my husband is battling lung cancer and having chemo and radiation treatments so I'm at my wit's end I Don't want my dog to suffer


----------



## mnn2501

Hannah - this is a 6 year old thread so you may not get any answers. Also the poster that posted about what you're asking hasn't been here in 3 years - perhaps someone else knows.

I did Google it and most recommend against it because it can be very scary for the animal if they are not asleep when it happens - I guess walking away would be so you don't hear or see the possible results. That's just from what I've read on a couple of websites, I've never been involved with it myself.

Heres a thought, in Huntington WV there's a Vet Tech program that may be willing to do it as a training session for their students at Mountwest Community and Technical College. I don't know that they would, but it would be worth a phone call to the programs director. Don't just speak to the college, ask for the Vet tech program director or instructor.


----------



## Sdmarcoux20

NorthCountryWd said:


> Sad subject, I know, but our 15 year old dog is on his last days. He lived a long and very comfortable life.
> 
> Long story short.....Due to the dogs age and overall condition, the vet recommends putting him down. Problem is she want's almost $400 to do it. Contacted other vets, however they are in the same ballpark price wise. Also contacted the local humane society and I'll refrain from comment about them and say they are not an option.
> 
> The wife is all for putting him down at home, however she will not allow me to do it with a bullet. He was her dog and I will respect her decision.
> 
> Any humane options for home euthanasia?
> [/Quote/】 I agree with your sentiment regarding the humane option of a quick (and directly aimed) shot to the furry family member versus any of the other slower and inevitably more painful methods I have read about recently. The sad fact is that most places continue to outlaw this as part of their animal abuse bans: including those that allow you to use homemade CO2 tanks that can leak and become dangerous to you, agonizingly slow overdoses that may not work even as they make the animal feel horribly ill, and even simply allowing them to die of malnutrition by withholding food at the end or because they have no appetite. These are torture, in my opinion. Where I grew up, you took your furry buddy out for one last fun day in the woods, his favorite park, just a great meal or some pet and cuddle time (whatever he could manage). At the end of the day, you unclip the leash, toss something to get his attention elsewhere- and add enough distance depending upon your gun of choice/ the dog breed (i.e. Chihuahua probably doesn't require a .45)- and took your shot quick and clean. Now, I have a pitbull-cane corso (Italian bull mastiff) with cancer and tumors pulling at the flesh in his chest. They said there is a "waiting line" before they can take him and put him down. No mercy. I would be charged with a misdemeanor at least and a felony at worst here if I shot him- depending on how, where, and what gun I used. On the other hand, trying to use a lower caliber to reduce my risk increases the chance that I injure him without actually putting him down. Not worth it. These people are trying to protect animals, so I respect that. I just wish that they understood there are good reasons for people to use that method. It is hard enough to come to the decision to put a dog down. It shouldn't be a problem trying to find a decent and dignified way to do so once the decision has been made.


----------



## muleskinner2

Deleted my response, when I realized how old this post was.


----------



## starrynights

NorthCountryWd said:


> Sad subject, I know, but our 15 year old dog is on his last days. He lived a long and very comfortable life.
> 
> Long story short.....Due to the dogs age and overall condition, the vet recommends putting him down. Problem is she want's almost $400 to do it. Contacted other vets, however they are in the same ballpark price wise. Also contacted the local humane society and I'll refrain from comment about them and say they are not an option.
> 
> The wife is all for putting him down at home, however she will not allow me to do it with a bullet. He was her dog and I will respect her decision.
> 
> Any humane options for home euthanasia?


Do not do this yourself. Your dog is gonna look you in the eyes...you will never forget what you did. Some things we must spend money on and this is one. You are not trying to do this humane, you're being cheap and that is wrong. Use a credit card if you have one, make a payment plan with the vet but do not kill your own dog.


----------



## muleskinner2

starrynights said:


> Do not do this yourself. Your dog is gonna look you in the eyes...you will never forget what you did. Some things we must spend money on and this is one. You are not trying to do this humane, you're being cheap and that is wrong. Use a credit card if you have one, make a payment plan with the vet but do not kill your own dog.


Darn I just can't help myself. Cowards never do their own killing, they always farm it out.


----------



## 012345

I've spend a lot of money taking a couple of dogs to the vet for this. My dad would use a bullet when I was little and it had to be done. I'd have a really hard time doing that to a dog after having it for 10 to 15 years. Food is different but still it is never an enjoyable thing to put a bullet in anything. I agree on the overdosing as being tough due to possible complications in that process. The only full proof painless thing I can think of is a small room and a car exhaust. But for a dog, that would be terrible getting left alone in a small room because they are such loving pack animals. The being alone in the room would probably kill me in the process from the sadness. But .. humane and painless where the dog can be there with you comforted up to the end.. bullet in the head.


----------



## link30240

starrynights said:


> Do not do this yourself. Your dog is gonna look you in the eyes...you will never forget what you did. Some things we must spend money on and this is one. You are not trying to do this humane, you're being cheap and that is wrong. Use a credit card if you have one, make a payment plan with the vet but do not kill your own dog.


Is your conscience any better off if you kill your dog by paying someone else to do it chemically? Not saying your right or wrong, but you are still loosing a loved one and youre instigating it even if it is necessary. I really dont see the difference in doing it your self or paying someone else. for hundreds of years people did it themselves with a bullet. It is Humane and you do get to spend the last few minutes with your buddy and youre sure its done right and quick.

Not everyone has the constitution to do it, I get that, and im not judging your choose. I think you are wrong judging those who do though. 

In the end these things need to be done, and its never easy saying goodbye


----------



## GTX63

Some dogs get very anxious in the car. Some get sick. Going to the vet in a stressed condition in unknown surroundings isn't how I intend for the last day of my dog to go.
Yes it is hard, no it isn't for everyone. You can also give your dog a sedative before the final ride.
That isn't for me but there isn't a solution that works for everyone or their pet.


----------

